# Favorite spinning rod



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

I bought two new stradics and need two need rods for them. I’m trying to decide If I want wanna buy the glommis walleye glx rod again or something else. Any other recommendations on a 7 foot medium light rod? I was looking at the avid inshore, e6x or the teramar xx.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

The St. Croix Legend Elite Inshore Series rod is my favorite right now. I have it in 7' MH/Fast, rated for 8# to 14# line and lures from 3/8 oz to 3/4 oz. I have it paired with a Daiwa Saltist MQ 3000 reel. Butter smooth.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

My favorite set up is similar Capt. Stoots above, St. Croix Avid 7' MHF that I paired with a Penn Conquer 4000.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

I have Falcon Coastal XG rods that I use as a backup to my fly fishing. Pretty inexpensive and they do work well.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I went from the E6X to the avid inshore and prefer the avid.


----------



## Wolfmansbrother (Mar 4, 2021)

Don't sleep on the St. Croix Premier. Hard to beat at the price point IMO


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I was skeptical at first when a friend was pushing how great the Daiwa Tatula were, but then I got a couple and they are really nice. 7’ Medium with an action I really like. Just under 4oz. I also really like my 7’-6” Falcon Expert. Also super light and great action and sensitivity. I have several of the Falcon Coastal XG and Coastal Clearwater. I really like the 7-6 XG in Medium but it seems more like a medium light power and a softer moderate action. A little softer than I like for other than trout. The Clearwater is heavier and more in line with the rating IMO. My 7-3 St Croix Victory is really nice but a little softer on the tip than the extra-fast rating should be... The 13 Fishing Omen Green are really nice with a unique grip but are a tad heavier than the others mentioned above. 
My favorite would be the Falcon Expert if I could get the Falcon XG grips on it... 
I love the Tatula but wish they were a available in Medium in slightly longer 7’-6”...
The Victory would get the nod if I could have the same one in a faster Less soft tip...


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Bull Bay Banshee 7’4” MH


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Have you looked at the duckett inshore series?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I use Loomis E6X as my normal ML inshore rods, but I have several discontinued St. Croix Legend Inshore that I love. Falcons are not bad for a more moderately price choice.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

I just got a 7’6” medium/fast TFO Pro S. Only had it for a month now but for the money I’m very happy. I like it better than the Falcon I got at the same time.

Lol, so cheap I got two!!!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

E6X is my favorite all around, behind my discontinued GL2, but I like the St. Croix Premier, and regular SE Teramar just the same...all 7' medium actions with a stradic and 99% of the time artificial lures. I like Teramars the most for topwater plugs and Mirrolures, Loomis for jigs and corks, and St. Croix for bottom rigs, heavy jigs and corks. So maybe the St. Croix should be my favorite... My least favorite rod is the Loomis Greenwater, which is the most expensive spinning rod in our arsenal


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

St Croix Premier getting some mentions and accolades is well deserved. Great Value. I don't believe I saw a single rod I wouldn't use mentioned.


----------



## Nolefishing (Nov 14, 2018)

Bulls bay stealth sniper 7'6"


----------



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

Ordered two st croix premier 7ft 6-12lb medium. Thanks everyone


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Get a couple custom built to your specs. I love my rods on Batson blanks!


----------



## GaterB (Nov 10, 2021)

I'll be in the minority on this, but I use the Megabass Orochi XX Whipsnake as my ML inshore rod. It's designed as a bass rod no doubt but will absolutely get it done in the salt for a lot of inshore species. It balances perfectly with a Stradic Ci4+ 3000 size.


----------



## dotyhorne (Jul 5, 2020)

Gregorya24 said:


> I bought two new stradics and need two need rods for them. I’m trying to decide If I want wanna buy the glommis walleye glx rod again or something else. Any other recommendations on a 7 foot medium light rod? I was looking at the avid inshore, e6x or the teramar xx.


I have a 7’6” Bull Bay Stealth sniper with my Stradic 3000 and love it. It’s amazing for live bait (shrimp/shad) and the assault medium 7’ (casting) and love it as well. I couldn’t recommend them more highly. They also have a great warranty and are built in Florida.


----------



## JGore712 (Jan 12, 2020)

My buddy just got a couple Bull Bay Bolts 7’6” med/ light rods with stradic 3000s. I fished them the last couple times we fished together and really liked them. Lightweight, sensitive, and comfortable in your hand. Fishing all artificials.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

check out the EDGE rods by gary loomis. It's his company. I own a number of brands at all price points and I would suggest these are fantastic rods at any price fly, spin or plug. They are only available on line. Previously they were very hard to get and had a long lead time. Like months. My most recent orders were turned around within a few days like any other company. If you live in Miami and ever want to come to my house and cast mine DM me. No problem. They are fish slayers.


----------



## Jrich91 (Oct 26, 2021)

I have a couple E6X and I’ve been super happy with them


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

I really like the edge rods by gary loomis. incredibly light weight, sensitive and strong.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> check out the EDGE rods by gary loomis. It's his company. I own a number of brands at all price points and I would suggest these are fantastic rods at any price fly, spin or plug. They are only available on line. Previously they were very hard to get and had a long lead time. Like months. My most recent orders were turned around within a few days like any other company. If you live in Miami and ever want to come to my house and cast mine DM me. No problem. They are fish slayers.


Charles, how do you like the carbon fiber grips? I've never had anything other than traditional cork grips. Pros? Cons?


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

DBStoots said:


> Charles, how do you like the carbon fiber grips? I've never had anything other than traditional cork grips. Pros? Cons?


The first time you hold one you are like WTF??? then you use it. Then you hook a fish and it's like king arthur pulling the sword from the stone. I love their rods and I love that part of it. They are light, sensitive and wet or dry fish slime or out of the rod holder it feels great. And it likely lasts forever.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm also partial to the St. Croix Avid Inshore. I just replaced a couple of cheaper St. Croixs with Avids. I already had Avids and liked them and thought I'd get a little less expensive series the last time I got some new reels but now I just replaced those with new Avids because they are just better. Lighter and well balanced with my Stradic 3000s.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

How are you going to use the rods? Live bait, popping corks, topwater, sub-surface plugs, soft plastics, weedless soft plastics, ned rigs?

i.e. the ideal rod for trout on a 17MR Mirrodine is not the same rod as a red on weedless soft plastics, and a snook in the mangroves is not the same as a bonefish on the flats.


----------



## Nathan Disher (Feb 8, 2020)

Falcon Coastal Clearwater. Own 6 with no issues.


----------



## dwyermw (Jun 12, 2021)

Johnny Morris signatures are a great value - 10 guides


----------



## redzone1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Fenwick HMG for me


----------



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

By far my favorite is is a St. Croix Legend Extreme in 7ft ML Fast action. I find myself reaching for that rod over others time and time again. I like the sensitivity, it makes other $200 dollar rods feel like pool noodles at times. It also has enough backbone to handle larger over slot fish.


----------

